
GAMERS CAN HEAR EACH OTHER Now WITH AGORA - Azure520
https://www.agora.io/en/blog/gamers-can-hear-now-agora/
======
dozzie
IF THEY CAN HEAR EACH OTHER, THEN THERE'S NO NEED TO SHOUT.

